# Fiat Ducato water ingress help please



## rooby_roo (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi all, i have a 2008 ducato, a couple of months back i noticed the abs light come on along with the stop light, the rev counter and the speedo dropped to 0, this has gradually got worse to the extent now sometimes the immob cuts in, this only happens after its rained, its getting real bad , today it kept dropping and coming back all the time, speedo and rev counter dropping and the temp gauge also, abs light and stop light on, only after about 15 miles did it all go back to normal, im guessing its water getting in somewhere , ive checked the fuese box under the bonnet but that looks dry, i can also see water coming in where the abs unit is, could that be the cause of all this, ?, when i tried to start it later today it took about 10 turns before the immob cut out and it started, :frown2: any help would be greatly appreciated,


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The subject of water leakage onto the engine has been an issue on X250 from the word go.
All the early X250s should have had a Fiat modification to cure it, has yours been modified?

Look here for a start, then do a search on this forum to find out more:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes indeed, your vehicle should have the plastic engine cover to protect the injectors and the scuttle should have been sealed as well.
There is also a drain below the scuttle on the bulkhead that is supposed to take away the water, but it is often blocked and when parked the water runs the other way, so some of us had a second drain fitted on the opposite side to assist draining surplus water quickly.
There should be a thread on this if you do a search with photos if I remember correctly.

cabby
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/28524-new-fiat-peugeot-faults-recalls.html


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Water can also find it's way into the fuse/relay box on the n/s of the engine bay, so I'd be checking this area out as well to see if all's ok.


----------



## rooby_roo (Jan 27, 2016)

there is a plastic engine cover on the vehicle, but it seems to be dripping onto the abs unit area, is there anyway of stopping this, do i have to seal the joins on the scuttle panel ? im just worried im gonna go out one morning and its not going to start at all,


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rooby_roo said:


> there is a plastic engine cover on the vehicle, but it seems to be dripping onto the abs unit area, is there anyway of stopping this, do i have to seal the joins on the scuttle panel ? im just worried im gonna go out one morning and its not going to start at all,


A google search of 'fiat ducato x250 windscreen scuttle leak' should give you hours of reading, some which may scare you.
Firstly make sure the scuttle is firmly against the windscreen i.e. the retaining clips have not broken. Then check the drain holes that are in each end are not blocked and have had drain tubes fitted. Make sure the central joint is water tight. There are many examples on the web of how to make it leak proof, at least as far as practicable.


----------

